# Reference Books for Ships



## King Raven Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

I need good references on books that talk in good, accurate detail about ships from the early middle ages such as trading vessels, longships, warships, and war galleys and stuff like that,

Thanks


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 23, 2012)

It is probably later than is of direct use to you but one of my reference books is "The Good Ship" with the subtitle "Ships, Shipbuilding and Technology in England 1200 - 1520" by Ian Friel.
It is fairly detailed and [from what I can tell] well researched. Most of the illustrations or photographs are of contemporary  artifacts but there are a few simple drawing of specifics [carvel or clinker hulls, how to launch a ship, rigging and masts etc.].  It also has a decent Bibliography.
Hope this is of use.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 24, 2012)

One pops up on Amazon... I don't know how good it is though.

Seafarers, Merchants and Pirates in the Middle Ages: Dirk Meier, Angus McGeoch: 9781843832379: Amazon.com: Books

Seafarers, Merchants and Pirates in the Middle Ages: Amazon.co.uk: Dirk Meier, Angus McGeoch: Books


----------

